# The new Pet Peeves thread



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 20, 2009)

Old pet peeve thread is old, so here's a new one.

Here are mine:

-Little kids that are all hyper in the morning.
-Shipping.
-1337speak.
-When people tiepz lyk dis
-Stereotyping.
-Smoking
-Underage drinking
-Most Disney Channel "real" shows like Hannah Montana, Zack and Cody etc. 
-Screaming for no reason or when you're happy. OhGOD, it's so ANNOYING.
-Homophobes
-Unnecesary swearing. Using the f-word in every other sentence doesn't make you "cool".
-When guys wear pants that goes halfways down their butt and reveals their underwear(or when girls reveal their thongs -_-)
-Spam. I mean, "FREE PENIS ENLARGEMENTS!" "LOSE WEIGHT NOW!" "BUY SUPER CHEAP *insert thing* HERE!" -_- How stupid do they think we are?
-Chart pop
-Smartasses
-"Gay" as an insult
-Hating stuff for no reason at all, other than "it's lame"


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 20, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is people who can't go one sentence without using the word fuck or shit.
Seriously! They use it in every single context they can! It's stupid and wrong.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 20, 2009)

*WHISPERING*. My _GOD_. If everyone has a noise that they absolutely can't stand, this one's mine. I hate it when I'm trying to read for an assignment or something in a classroom that's supposed to be quiet, and I can't even concentrate because some bimbo can't go ten seconds without talking to her friends. 

Chewing gum loudly in quiet rooms is pretty high up there too.

Having to wait in restaurants. I think there's some kind of direct correlation between how long you have to wait and how many people with screaming babies are in the waiting room. There's never enough room in the waiting rooms either, and I don't deal well with being packed into small rooms with lots of people.

And on the subject of screaming babies, people who don't fucking _do something_ about their screaming babies. When I was a baby and I started screaming in a restaurant or a theater, you know what my parents would do? They'd take me outside or in the bathroom or something until I stopped. Don't just let the damn thing sit there and ruin everyone else's movie/dinner.

The stupid middle schoolers on my bus who sit there screaming like morons and then say something to the effect of 'lol sorry I'm hyper' or 'lol sorry I have ADHD' when you tell them to shut up.

I know I have more. :[


----------



## Taliax (Mar 20, 2009)

Gum chewing, Doritos, and chocolate. I CANNOT STAND those smells. I also get really annoyed when people can't use correct capitalization and/or punctuation in their sentences, or they cuss repeatedly. I can ignore it if they use a cuss word once or twice, but like WUE and Alxprit said, cussing repeatedly is annoying and pointless. I also hate it when people smoke and/or drink, apparently they either don't realize or don't care that they're killing themselves AND others around them. Either that or they were trying to be cool and they got addicted.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 20, 2009)

I hate when people can't shut up about others drinking or smoking in private. Not just complain a little but I mean those goddamn SxE guys who get stupid tats and harass people who like to smoke or drink from time to time. Ugh.

Neo-Cons.

But really, there are two things I can't stand in this world:
People who are intolerant of other people's cultures.
And the Dutch.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 21, 2009)

-Little 5 or 6 years walking around the shops in groups, texting their 'boyfriends' on their mobiles and dashing into the nearest clothes shop meant for teens. Stop growing up so fast ;_;
-When it's really quiet in a test/exam, except the horrible squeaky noise from someone's pencil
-Screaming babies. In fact, screaming in general.
-People who ask stupid questions when you've/the teacher has just explained something
-People who stand really clost to you in a long queue. Or people who smell of B.O. Or both


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 21, 2009)

People who can't stand it when others are different to themselves. Like when people hate religious people, vegetarians, people of particular race/ethnicity, the disabled, elderly, whatever. 

I really really can't stand vomiting. 

I also hate it when people are bad drivers, know that they are and don't care.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 21, 2009)

I hate nettles & gnats, so England isn't a very good place to live for me... 

I also can't stand people who ask dead-obvious questions and point out the obvious.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 22, 2009)

Here we go:

-Babies
-people who can't control their children
-kids who have to learn to pay attention in school
-people who don't realize that adults won't protect then forever
-slow drivers
-unfunny captain obvious
-mentaly retarded people,this is my opinion

This thread makes me wanna post in the grr thread now for realizing the negatives of life


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 22, 2009)

Raichao said:


> -People who ask stupid questions when you've/the teacher has just explained something


Oh my god, YES, that is so annoying. I know a guy in my school who asks questions so much of the time, and also a girl who starts telling stories that have nothing to do with the subject at hand, too. And when I try to explain it, everybody else shuts me up. I can't imagine why.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> -mentaly retarded people,this is my opinion


That's kind of a horrible thing to say.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 22, 2009)

More stuff:

-Videogames with no other plot than "here's a *insert weapon here*, now go kill everyone you see".
-People who think you're immature for liking Pokémon.
-People who think you're immature for liking cartoons.
-People who think you're immature for liking whatever.
-Anyone over 5 laughing when somebody farts.

I'll add more later.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 22, 2009)

*ARGUMENTS.*

(no offense Darksong :])

-People who hate stuff for no reason.
-People who think one of their teachers likes the other class and not them.
-People who tease others for having an Irish personality.


----------



## Flora (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh oh big one:

*PEOPLE WHO DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT A LAST NAME DOESN'T PARTICULARLY RELATE TO A PERSON'S INTERESTS/LIKES/WHATEVERTHEHECK OR A RANDOM CITY.*

No. Just no.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 22, 2009)

@Cryptica: None taken.

As for me...

-When things are late
-When I expect something to happen but it repeatedly doesn't *coughNaruto*
-Bad luck


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 23, 2009)

Xenophobia has got to be my biggest pet peeve. Honestly, I've met people with such horrid cases of it that they truly believe with every fiber of their being that it is morally wrong to be "weird," "a nerd," "different," etc. I've been told it's wrong to be a nerd (and when I asked them to define nerd, they said almost exactly, "you know, those people that play with rubik's cubes and play pokémon all the time. ugh.")

Also pretty much any other form of intolerance.

When people can't shut up for ten seconds. These two total douches don't get the grammatical concept of verb conjugation (present tense, mind you) simply because they won't stop talking. And then the fun gets spoiled because the whole class is punished (read: scraping gum off desks).

Babies. Especially screaming ones. Well, the babies themselves I don't mind so much, it's really them screaming bloody damn murder. Part of the blame goes to the parents too, who won't do anything. They've got to be deaf or stupid to not do a single thing. I mean, they can pat it and whisper to it to be quiet without even standing up or moving, but no, let's ruin everyone else's fun.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 23, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> But really, there are two things I can't stand in this world:
> People who are intolerant of other people's cultures.
> And the Dutch.


yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


* people leaving doors open
* people moving my goddamn table
* teachers having favourites 
* waiting for a long time
* gay as an insult
* people saying stuff like "god I'll never understand women" or "pfft men honestly"
* PEOPLE WHO SPELL "than" AS "then". OH MY GOD I WILL KILL YOU
* people who are more ageist than me lol
* the phrase "British accent"
* having to repeat something I've said
* coat hangers
* people who fart around with the settings on stuff when they clearly do not know what they're doing... it's painful to watch
* people who talk in the cinema. Two of my friends do this and I often wonder why I let them come with me
* people who stop right in the middle of corridors. Bloody year tens at school get out of my way you you ARGH
* in fact, people who walk mega slow in front of you. London I will kill you

probably a tonne more but yes.


----------



## Mirry (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh god, I can't stand neo-cons either. *shudders*

Also, I don't like people who are intolerant. Whether that be racist, homophobic, or intolerant of other people's religions (or lack thereof). The exception is being intolerant against neo-cons, like me. Then you're just awesome. ;) (But really though, even though conservative opinions make my blood boil I wouldn't actually consider harming anyone who holds those views. And considering where I live, I kind of HAVE to get along with them, which I do.)



EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> They've got to be deaf or stupid to not do a single thing. I mean, they can pat it and whisper to it to be quiet without even standing up or moving, but no, let's ruin everyone else's fun.


To be fair, getting a crying baby to stop screaming probably isn't as easy as you might think. :3 You can try to comfort them, but it's not like they can really understand what you're saying... you can't negotiate, bargain with, or bribe babies into silence. And even though it may be disruptive to other people, you can't entirely avoid taking your little babies into public 24/7. Personally, I feel bad when I'm irked by a crying baby because my mom told me once that people used to get mad at her for not being able to make me stop crying, even though she had very little control over it.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 23, 2009)

Umm. Oh God, this is going to sound so anti-US but I really think it's a fantastic country, honest, but there are three things that irk me no end:

US spellings get on my nerves a lot, because if you're going to make some words phonetic, make all of them phonetic or just leave the bleeding language alone.

Recently it's been bugging me more and more that "America" means "the United States". Which, to me, is like calling Belgium Europe. It doesn't make a lot of sense, especially since "the US" and "the States" is just as quick to type/say and doesn't potentially include Argentina.

And US remakes of Asian horror films/UK TV programmes irritate me because they're rarely better, and they strip away all the cultural context of the original, which I find quite sad ):

A few things that tick me off for angry!feminist reasons: rape as a joke, rape framed as a compliment, sexism in advertising (sexism in most things, but, dear god, especially in advertising), the airbrushing and photoshopping of models on magazine covers, sexualised violence against women in the media, gender-related insults (like the ones Jolty mentioned) and, recently, the shocking number of films that fail to pass the Bechdel Test.

I also really don't like fast food; it's unhealthy, unethical (most of the time) and I've rambled enough about why I don't like massive chain corporations elsewhere.
I also hate how cheap junk food is compared to how shockingly dear anything healthy is.

There are a number of things I don't like about the British education system, particularly public schools (I just have issues), the way students are taught now to pass exams rather than how to learn, the irrelevance of so much that actually is taught and the blatant unfairness of some of the exams (like foundation maths - an exam it's _not physically possible to pass_).

And I really, really hate it when really great, innovative, different TV programmes are cancelled because the ratings aren't as good as something that's been done a million times before. I'll miss you, Pushing Daisies ):

...I should probably stop here. I don't like all the bad feelings I'm generating inside. Plus, this post is... rather long.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 24, 2009)

Danni said:
			
		

> ...and, recently, the shocking number of films that fail to pass the Bechdel Test.


What is this? I'm intrigued. 



			
				Jolty said:
			
		

> * people leaving doors open
> * people moving my goddamn table
> * teachers having favourites
> * waiting for a long time
> ...


ALL OF THESE except maybe coathangers and 'British Accent' (why do you hate that?).


Also I really, really can not stand these three pre-pubescent kids who laugh and make jokes about sex when they probably don't even know what a penis is. Aarppsihsonshwjnx. >:|


----------



## Rotomize (Mar 24, 2009)

I really hate people who stand in front of the bus stop so no one else can see unless they stand up. I mean seriously, it could be a ridiculously hot day where one can get a heat stroke while standing in the hot sun.

Seriously, have these ppl not acknowledged the people sitting? It really ticks me off.

Also, people who play music on their iPods ridiculously loud that you can here it half way across the room. Don't they have the slightest concern for their hearing?


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have many I don't think, or it's not very easy to recollect them off the top of my head.

-People who make no effort to keep their smoke away from areas where it's supposed to be kept away from. Designated areas are there so that those of us that don't want to breathe it in (or even more importantly, who are allergic or sensitive) know where to go to avoid it.
-People who carry their music around with them in those speaker phone/device thingies. I don't want to hear that crap when I need to stay on the bus. (perhaps that only irritates me because music to me is like poison)
-Teachers who give their favourites lots of one-to-one help, then tell the rest of us who ask for help that they don't have the time.
-When people like my mum think that all fat and sugar is bad, and risk the health of their children by omitting these things from their diets without doing the proper research.
-People who eat in class when there are signs up everywhere saying not to eat in class. It smalls disgusting.
-Teachers who do not enforce the above rule.
-Teachers who break the above rule.
-Neighbours who think it's their right and privelage to have loud parties at 1 AM+ in the morning and that their right to party takes precedence over everyone else's right to sleep.
-Councils who do jack shit about above pet peve despite multiple complaints from multiple neighbours.
-Having plans for the next day and not getting any sleep the night before, resulting in cancellation of said plans.
-Parents who teach their young children obscene, disgusting habbits.
-Parents who act no older than their young children.

That's all for now, I might edit in more if I think of any.


----------



## Ambipom (Mar 24, 2009)

-Smoking
-Teachers with favorites
-Gay as an insult
-Stereotypes
-Bad parents
-When people play iPods really loud so that the whole world can hear it
-New cartoons (league of super evil, johnny test, ect)
-People that act like they're better than everyone else (also: elitists)
-The pantry door being left open
-Liking games JUST for graphics
-Fanboys
-pointless arguements
-People chewing with their mouths open
-People that smell like pee
-People with no manners

there's more but I can't remember them all and the post is getting long so yeah :I


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 24, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> What is this? I'm intrigued.
> 
> ALL OF THESE except maybe coathangers and 'British Accent' (why do you hate that?).


In order to pass the Bechdel Test, a film must have:
1. at least two women, who
2. has a conversation about
3. something other than a man

The beauty of this test is that it has such a ridiculously low threshold for films to get over, and yet a surprisingly huge number of films don't. Just two of the nine Pixar films pass, for example, and Lord of the Rings, The Matrix and loads of other really massive movies fail horribly.

There's also the Reverse Bechdel Test, where there has to be at least two men to discuss something other than a woman, and the only film that I can think of that fails is Kiki's Delivery Service. And possibly WALL-E.

And lots of people get up in arms about people talking about a "British accent" because there isn't one. Every reigion has a different accent, and the term "British accent" generally implies that the user thinks all British people speak like the Queen. But everyone does it; I mean there isn't one "Australian accent", but people talk about it like there is.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 24, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> And lots of people get up in arms about people talking about a "British accent" because there isn't one. Every reigion has a different accent, and the term "British accent" generally implies that the user thinks all British people speak like the Queen. But everyone does it; I mean there isn't one "Australian accent", but people talk about it like there is.


indeed!

Seriously, like every town has it's own accent almost
And since I live with a Londoner and a Brummie up north, my accent changes all the time lmao


----------



## FKOD (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmm...

-Discrimination of any kind
-People who are rude for no apparent reason
-Backstabbers and people who pretend to like you but betray you
-People who think they're better than everyone younger than them (especially if they're only a year or so older)
-People who make a lot of noise (like talking or tapping their pen on a table) when I'm trying to concentrate on something
-People who don't cover their mouth when they cough or sneeze
-Children who intentionally break rules and then try to blame someone or cover it up
-People who can't seem to understand a rule when it's been repeated to them twenty times
-Excessive swearing
-People who complain excessively


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 25, 2009)

Jolty said:


> indeed!
> 
> Seriously, like every town has it's own accent almost
> And since I live with a Londoner and a Brummie up north, my accent changes all the time lmao


Hehe, I live with someone from South Wales and someone from Essex (watching Gavin & Stacey with them both is _hilarious_), and combined with my mixed Southern (born in Suffolk, live in Devon) accent, we pronounce _everything _differently X3


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 25, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Recently it's been bugging me more and more that "America" means "the United States". Which, to me, is like calling Belgium Europe. It doesn't make a lot of sense, especially since "the US" and "the States" is just as quick to type/say and doesn't potentially include Argentina.


Earlier today I had a type of quiz that asked me what the Ring of Fire was, and I answered "a line of volcanoes surrounding America." As in, North America and South America. Thankfully Darksong corrected me that it was in the Pacific Ocean. This may sound off-topic, but notice the "surrounding America" part.

One reason I agree to Dannichu's spelling thing (not that I don't disagree normally) is that the word "color" really DOES look like it's missing a letter...


----------



## Ambipom (Mar 25, 2009)

All you Europeans with your weird spellings of "color"
Color looks so weird with an extra letter


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 26, 2009)

Also, I have some stuff to add:

-People who doesn't flush the toilet. Eew. Really... eeewwwww.
-When public toilets only have hot air-dryers instead of paper to dry your hands.
-Wasps
-Flies
-Prejudicing and stereotyping of any kind
-The "<3" heart. I REALLY hate that thing...
-Blinking lights
-Those seizure-blinking "YOU WON" ads.
-Homework


----------



## Jolty (Mar 26, 2009)

Ambipom said:


> All you Europeans with your weird spellings of "color"
> Color looks so weird with an extra letter


No it looks weird without it :(


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 26, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> -people who can't control their children


This. A thousand times, this.


----------



## Ambipom (Mar 26, 2009)

Jolty said:


> No it looks weird without it :(


no trust me it looks weirder with it
colour colour colour
it's like some weird huge noticable pimple


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 26, 2009)

the original is always best


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 26, 2009)

I kind of like the french spelling "couleur"


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 26, 2009)

FKOD said:


> -People who complain excessively


OH YES.

So annoying. I mean one person at school complains about
1) Getting homework.
2) Not getting homework.
3) The existence of birds.
4) People who you play against online but don't actually do anything ("When has this happened to you?" "Well... it hasn't, but I still don't like it")

EDIT:
5) People complaining about his constant complaining.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmm... I'll list some really obscure ones I have that people probably haven't posted yet...

- Cars parking at corners. Honestly, get out of the way please. You're not supposed to park there. Now I can't see the incoming car, and the incoming car can't see me. Do you know how dangerous that is to pedestrians/bikers/other drivers? 
- Using "gay" as an insult. 
- Whispering. Honestly, if you're going to talk, just talk properly. Whispering in front of someone is rude. Really rude. 
- Annoying children. Self explanatory. 
- Writer's block (also known as GAH I CAN'T THINK OF ANYTHING TO WRITE EVEN THOUGH IT'S DUE TOMORROW D:)
- When the sound is out of sync with the pictures in a film/anime/show/whatever. I was just watching Darker than Black the other day, and the sound _and_ the subs were out of sync with the animation. A person's mouth would move, then, after something else has happened, the person's sound would come on with the subtitles translating it. So horrible...
- Flipping to a page in a book, only to accidentally close it and had to flip to that page again. 
- Drawing something on paper, erasing it to fix it, only to find that the original drawing that I erased was better. 
- Rabid fangirls. They are scary. Really scary. 
- Mornings. Especially early mornings, when you're all warm under your cover but noooo you have to get up and go to school...

Will add more if I feel like it. And, to contribute to whatever the currently topic is, I like "colour" better than "color". "Color" just looks like it's missing something.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 27, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> - Cars parking at corners. Honestly, get out of the way please. You're not supposed to park there. Now I can't see the incoming car, and the incoming car can't see me. Do you know how dangerous that is to pedestrians/bikers/other drivers?
> - Using "gay" as an insult.
> - Annoying children. Self explanatory.
> - Writer's block (also known as GAH I CAN'T THINK OF ANYTHING TO WRITE EVEN THOUGH IT'S DUE TOMORROW D:)
> ...


Agree with these.

Also, I like "color" better.


----------



## Rotomize (Mar 27, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> - Mornings. Especially early mornings, when you're all warm under your cover but noooo you have to get up and go to school...


Oh God, I hate that too.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 27, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> - Using "gay" as an insult.


I wish I could tell people at my school that I hate this more often :[ (but instead I have to be shy and not doing anything about it even when it makes me twiiiitch like it did earlier today D:)


----------



## Aisling (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmm... I have a few.
-People who are awful to others for no reason
-People who let a few compliments go to their heads and think they are better than everyone else, and perform the above
-Homework given over school breaks
-People who hold their mechanical pencils vertically so they squeak when they write
-Morons who don't try and waste everyone's time trying to get spoon-fed
-Snooty cliques
-Blatant liars
-As said a bunch of times, people who can't control their kids
-Also, said uncontrolled kids. My step cousin uses "_or else_" to her parents
-My fingernails when they get long. It's really uncomfortable for them to scrape things, especially textbook pages


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 28, 2009)

You know how I said I dislike arguments?

Well I'll just solve that by saying that whether you like one spelling of colour or color most likely depends on where you live :)

-When I accidentally scrape my fingernail against something.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 28, 2009)

-When teachers erase writing on the blackboard with their hand instead of the sponge. The _sound_... *shudder*


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 28, 2009)

-Things with perfectly good names that change them to something crap for no reason.
-People who think their beliefs/opinions/interests are better than those of others and think it their duty to force them on others.
-Small children/babies for me, too.
-Retardedly overzealous political correctness/health and safety directives.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 29, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> -Retardedly overzealous political correctness/health and safety directives.


oh sweet mother of god /yes/


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 29, 2009)

Colour.

Hmm, let's see now.
-Someone erasing a board and leaving little spots instead of erasing _everything_
-cabinets left open
-loud people/people who just don't shut up
-excessive swearing
-little kids and babies
-things being crooked or uneven
-open-mouthed chewing and the sounds it sometimes makes
-people who think they're funny when they're not
-too many questions

...And there's probably more.


----------



## Flazeah (Mar 29, 2009)

I seriously dislike being nagged almost continuously. You know, when someone tells you to do something and actually barely waits for you to respond before they say the same thing again? This is especially annoying when you're being called.

"Hannah?"

"Wha -"

"Hannah?"

"Wha -"

"_Hannah!_"

 Also when you try to reason with someone and they say they don't want to talk about it, then later claim that you didn't want to discuss it. o.O Don't really see how that works.


----------

